# GrowingRN - by Subtlefeeder (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## Subtlefeeder (Sep 25, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ - Lonely FA learns the nuances of encouragement

*GrowingRN
by Subtlefeeder*​
Lynn and I began dating several years ago. I had recently gone through a divorce and all of my friends were trying to set me up with women to help me take my mind off of my problems. My one buddy and his wife, both nurses, said that they knew a nice gal that I might just like. They gave me her phone number and said not to call for a bit, that they would take care of the necessary “arrangements”.

Let me digress for a moment. I am an avid admirer of the heavier female form, a fat admirer (FA) to be exact. I simply love to look a women with a little (or lot) of meat on their bones. For years I thought that I was just plan weird, I mean, no one was supposed to like fat gals, right? 

I “dated” a plump girl in the 8th grade (who is now probably over 300 pounds) and all of my so called friends made fun of me. As a result I drooled over the chubby chicks in high school, but never worked up enough nerve to ask any out. Instead, I chased a couple that were rail-thin; never did catch one though.

College years saw me once again drooling (for a lack of a better word) over the college girls with meat on their bones. There seemed be a lot of them….maybe they were just getting larger during the semester. All of my “buddies” would make rude comments to the big gals that often frequented the student union. The first year I didn’t dare ask one out, the peer pressure was too great. Lord knows there were a few that aroused my late teen testosterone levels.

In my second year of school, I met a short, somewhat plump gal named Amanda that lived pretty close to me. We hit it off well. Our interests in everything were very similar. As an added plus, Amanda wasn’t rail thin. By no means was she huge, but she had a belly that bulged out the front of her hip-hugger jeans (oh the 70’s) and love handles that pushed out the sides…and a cute round butt in the back. 

Amanda's mother was a genuine fat woman, so I could just see what her daughter was going to look like in the future. She loved to eat, yet the thought of me “feeding” her or encouraging her eat so she could gain weight never crossed my mind. We dated for several years….the big mistake I made was that I never asked her to marry me. In retrospect, it was a mistake because I felt (and still feel) that she was my soul mate. We parted ways and we moved on with our lives. I still dream about her.

Being a bit backward with women, I was at a loss trying to figure out how to meet someone. I wasn’t into the bar scene or dancing. I thought that I’d get lucky and find someone at the grocery store, roller rink, or just walking down the street….so much for lucky. 

A friend set me up with my future ex-wife, a tall (5’11”) brunette with wide hips, a big butt, and long legs with thick thighs; all meat and no potatoes as they say. Boy could she eat. I had never met a woman that ate the way she did. Unfortunately, she had a high metabolism and didn’t gain very fast. But she did gain some. 

I found out that she would eat pretty much anything that was laying around, so my “subtlefeeding” habits were born. The problem with that was that we were in school and I didn’t have any money. That really put a damper on buying lots of goodies. I did what I could though, buying doughnuts at the student center, getting cheap vanilla ice cream with lots of Hershey’s syrup, making sure her mom fixed big meals when we went home. 

Her body did respond some to my efforts. During our nearly five years of marriage, she went from a too-thin 145 pounds to a still too-thin 170 pounds. All of the weight settled on her hips, thighs, and butt. She wasn’t fat, but she looked so much better than before.

Once I got out of school and got a job, we could afford a house, maybe a kid or two, and I could afford to buy her lots of special treats. The future was looking bright until one day out of the clear blue sky she told me that she wasn’t happy being married. She said it wasn’t me; she just couldn’t explain it. She was messed up. I was devastated. Instead of using food as a comfort, she quit eating and was down below 140 pounds in a few months. She looked terrible. 

Whew, enough digressing; that marriage ended, now let’s get on with the story.

The onset of the Internet age opened my eyes for me. As a fledgling surfer, I typed in “fat women” and “weight gain” on my browser. I was absolutely amazed as to what I found. My feeling towards plump women increased dramatically. I ran across some weight gain sites and discovered a whole new world, one that I felt like I belonged to. 

Everything that I had bottled up inside of me was on these webpages. My thoughts, my fantasies, sensual, sexy FAT women. I found chat rooms that had women there that were fat, enjoyed being fat, and wanted to get fatter. I was in heaven…if only I could find my angel.

I became heavily involved in a weightgain chatroom with a gal that simply called herself “GrowingRN”. Although we never exchanged actual names or addresses and phone numbers, we did live geographically near one another. We talked for hours about everything, including our feelings on weight and weight gain. We would have “feeding” sessions where she would eat food while I encouraged her.

It was during this period of time, my buddy and his wife arranged a date with Lynn. When we met, I couldn’t believe my eyes. She was absolutely magnificent. She was about 5’10” tall and very PLUMP. I melted. Lynn was wearing a pair of too-tight jeans and a thin sweater that was borderline too small. She had very wide hips, a prominent butt, a bulging abdomen that stretched her jeans to the max, big thighs, and a wonderfully fat belly that rolled over her belt even while she was standing. 

All I could say was “hello, my goodness are you beautiful”! She blushed and responded “well, thank you, but you must be blind. I am way too fat”. 

“Nonsense” I replied with a too big smile on my face.

Our first date was pretty simple. An early movie followed by dinner. We shared a supersize bucket of popcorn (with butter) and large drinks. I made sure that she had a chance to eat the bulk of the popcorn. She did.


----------



## Subtlefeeder (Sep 25, 2006)

*Chapter 2*

Dinner was at a local steak house. I was to observe by the evening's end that "Wow, Can this girl eat." She would apologize for making a pig of herself, saying that she hadn’t had a good meal for some time. But there was no need - I was the one who had said she could have anything on the menu. She had simply taken me at my word - and I loved it!

She ordered, and ate, a 2 pound rack of ribs, a baked potato smothered in butter, bacon, and sour cream, a bowl of French onion soup with a large chunk of German rye bread and lots of cheese in it, creamed green beans, and lots of dinner rolls covered in butter. I noticed that before she was done her hand slip and deftly pop the button on her jeans. I could only imagine the sight of her belly, confined in its tight cloth prison, exploding out over her lap in a soft, sensual roll, quivering ever so slightly like jello released from a mold. 

Once her belly was freed, Lynn seemed to eat with renewed gusto. Before long there was nothing on her plate but some clean bones. I was amazed, she was a little embarrassed. I spoke softly and told her not to be. When the waitress came and asked if we’d like to see the dessert menu I responded with a quick “yes”. The menu was covered with pictures of their desserts. Lynn said that she was too full for dessert, but I could see the ravenous look in her eyes when she got to the picture of the double chocolate cheesecake. 

I ordered a slice of triple layer German chocolate cake, she said “oh I probably shouldn’t, but do you mind if I nibble on your chocolate cheesecake”. I smiled to myself and thought about how many calories she was consuming this evening. Had I met a feedee? I could only hope. If nothing else, this gal had one heck of an appetite. I asked the waitress to get her one too. "Even if you can't finish it you can take it home for later I said."

The desserts arrived and Lynn began nibbling. Well, actually, she just dug into the cheesecake and finished it in short order. I purposely ate slow. 

“I can’t believe how good that cheesecake was. It’s been a long time since I had any like that”, she said. 

When she was finished, I said “this German chocolate cake is absolutely delicious, I don’t think I can finish it. Would you like a little bite”? 

At first she declined, saying “I am so full that I think I’d burst if I ate one more thing”. 

“Nonsense, you haven’t eaten THAT much Lynn”. I cut a small piece of the cake and presented it to her. She closed her eyes as she took the cake into her mouth, savoring it in an almost orgasmic way. 

“Oh my, that is sooooo gooooood”, she moaned. I quickly cut another piece. 

“Do you think you have room for one more bite” I asked. 

By this time her belly had swollen to the point that it was noticeably visible under her sweater. “My belly is sooo full &#8211; do you think there’s any room for another piece”? She laid her hand on her tummy and slid her sweater up. The resulting sight made my manlihood stir. Her belly was absolutely awesome. It was very round and it looked like it could pop. 

“I could probably eat just one more bite” she said as she took the cake from the fork and licked the icing off with flickers of her chocolate covered tongue. 

“I probably won’t fit into my uniform tomorrow after all of this,” she remarked. 

“Sure you will, I’m sure they’ll look great on you” I said, cutting her another slice. We chatted amiably, giving her belly time to adjust. She continued gradually eating the cake until it was gone. 

“I am so sorry I made a pig of myself and ate all of your dessert”, she said with a sly grin on her face. 

“That’s OK Lynn, it was a pleasure seeing you enjoy yourself. ” I replied. “Besides, we could stop at the Heavenly Ice Cream Shop on the way home. I’m kinda in the mood for a dip or two of something cold”. 

“Oh my word, I don’t think I could eat one more thing &#8211; but they do have the best chocolate ice cream” Lynn moaned. 

I knew we were stopping there now! She excused herself and went to the ladies room.

I watched her every step of the way. Her jeans were strained, her sweater skin tight and pulled up to where you could see skin exposed. She was my dream, my angel. Lynn was still struggling with her jeans when she came out. I could tell she couldn’t even begin to button, or even zip them all of the way up. She had pulled her sweater out and stretched it over her abdomen to cover up the exposure. 

We walked out to the car, I opened the door for her. As she sat down, I heard her zipper rip downward. She adjusted her seatbelt and said with a smile “I can’t believe how good that meal was. I hope we can go back there sometime soon. But if I keep this up, I’ll weigh a ton”. 

All right!!! She wants to go out with me again. We talked a couple more hours that evening, much of which was spent in the ice cream parlor. I took the liberty of ordering us (her) a chocolate brownie fudge delight-smothered in whipped cream. I had a couple of bites, but mostly ended up offering my spoonfuls to her. Under light protest, she slowly but consistently ate it. Although it was pretty much melted when she was done, she did finish it all. We learned a lot about each other that evening. I knew she loved eating and she'd found a guy who appreciated it.

Lynn worked at the small county hospital. She lived alone in a small house in the country, about five miles from me. We had graduated from the same college, although our paths had never crossed. Lynn was originally a city girl, but her parents wanted a simpler life and had moved to the country when she was in the 10th grade. She said she was so grateful that they had moved because there were just too many pressures in the larger high school. She was never into the “cheerleading” type scene, opting instead to be a bookworm and excelling in academics.

“I am so sorry that I have made such a huge pig our of myself this evening. You must think that I am absolutely disgusting. I don’t know why I overdid it again, lately my appetite has taken over my life.” 

She began to open up and tell me more about herself. “I don’t get the feeling that you are judging me about my overeating, or about how fat I am”. 

I took my napkin and wiped a dribble of chocolate from her chin. I smiled and brushed her cheek. 

“I was 145 pounds when I started college. You can imagine how thin I was at this height. My dorm mates were consumed with weight” she said laughing, “I consumed and got weight. My freshman “15” was more like 40. I couldn’t help myself. I had always loved to eat, but I was so scared I’d end up looking like my mother.” 

“Is she a big woman?” I asked. 

“Oh yes, she’s quite a porker”, Lynn chuckled “let’s put it this way, she occupies a little more of a chair than I do, well, at least before tonight”. 

I laughed. “So why did you start gaining weight if you were so scared of it”? 

“Well, I guess I was scared, but yet I was intrigued. My Mom looks so confident, so radiant. She dresses so nice, and in all honesty, has a dynamite full figure” Lynn said. “Besides, there was lots of food at the cafeteria and it was pretty good-filling and fattening. I was feeling pretty rebellious and independent, like I wanted to do whatever I wanted to do, not what everyone else thought I should do.”

Lynn’s facial expression kinda changed “Besides, I liked the changes in my body-in kind of a weird way-the feeling of tight clothing getting tighter, of my fat rolling over my jeans, the jiggle of my body when I walked, the fullness in my breasts. I’ve had to buy several new wardrobes over the past few years. God, am I weird or what?” she said. 

I was a little beside myself. Here was my dream girl. What was I to say, or do at this moment. I was falling in love with her.

“Lynn, you have to do whatever YOU want to do and be whoever YOU want to be. You are a beautiful woman-irregardless of what size you are or will be”. 

She smiled glowingly and thanked me, touching my hand with hers in the process. It was getting late and we both had to go to work the next day, so I drove her home. We kissed and agreed upon another date on Tuesday night. I drove home without ever touching the ground. I was so excited. I laid in bed fantasizing about how big her belly must have been after all she had eaten tonight.

Monday night I logged onto the weightgain chatroom. I chatted with a couple of the regulars as usual. Right before I was getting ready to leave, GrowingRN came into the room. She was my favorite. We quickly jumped to a spot where we could talk privately. She told me that she had gone out on a date last week with a person that might be a FA, but she didn’t know for sure. 

I congratulated her, saying I too had gone out on a date, but didn’t offer any specifics. Although we had been chatting for months, I almost felt like I was cheating on Lynn by chatting with this person. As usual, our chat usually involved a “feeding” session where I would encourage her to eat some food that she had there on-hand. Tonight we had cheesecake. She said she ate 3 slices and washed it down with a big glass of whole milk. 

I asked her if she had anything else to eat. All she had was a can of cashews. During the next half hour, she said she ate all of them. The whole time she was eating, I would remind her of how many calories she was consuming, and of how wonderful they would look once they turned to fat. When I asked her where she’d like the fat to accumulate, she said that anywhere was fine, hips, thighs, butt, didn’t matter, she loved it anywhere at all. 

We fantasized about how nice it would be to get together sometime. I really wanted to meet her, yet I felt uneasy about “Internet” relationships. Heck, for all I knew, GrowingRN might be a guy or a young kid. Yet, during all of our conversations, she seemed genuine enough. I told her goodnight, logged off, and went to bed. My thoughts quickly turned to my upcoming date with Lynn. 

*Chapter 3 *

I didn’t think the workday would ever end. I picked Lynn up at 6. We went to an Italian restaurant that had a Monday night buffet. She didn’t have the tight jeans on tonight. Instead, she wore white stretch stirrup pants with a long untucked shirt. I commented to her about how nice she looked. 

“Thank you” she replied, “I pulled these old things out because my other pants were too tight….thanks to you.” She smiled. “These are too small, but they stretch, if you haven’t noticed, a lot. The long shirt helps cover up my fat”. 

“Er, ah,” I stammered, “I guess I did notice how well they accentuated your lovely body. And what’s this about it being my fault that your jeans don’t fit”? 

She giggled “well, you sure didn’t stop me from eating Sunday night, did you? After I got home that evening, I was soooo stuffed that all I could do was go to bed. That really helps the cause…really worked off those calories, huh”. 

I smiled and replied “I’m sorry that I gave you my cake and then for stopping at the ice cream shop”. 

Lynn laughed. “Don’t be sorry, I’m the one that pigged out. I don’t recall seeing you twist my arm to get me to eat . . .Speaking of which, let’s get our plates and belly up to the bar”.

Once again, her appetite was up to the task. She easily ate three, maybe four, times the amount that I had. My eyes were riveted to her magnificent backside everytime she sent back for more food. The stirrup pants were indeed stretched to the max. I could see her butt bouncing under the long shirt. Was it my imagination, or was that shirt getting tighter around the waistline?

She came back to the booth with her plate piled high. Lasagna, fettucini alfredo, italian bread dripping with garlic butter-lots of calories. 

“I hope you don’t mind waiting on me, I didn’t have much to eat today…I’m starved”. 

“No problem, take your time”, I replied, “I love a girl with a good appetite”. 

Lynn giggled “well, you should really love me then”! 

“Oh I do” I said, blushing. When the waitress asked if we’d like dessert, Lynn declined, saying that she was too full, and didn’t really need the extra calories.

When we finally left the restaurant, I could actually see her tummy pressing tight against her shirt, almost to the point of gaping the buttons. We stopped at a little bakery on the way home. I asked her to sit in the car, that I was going to run in to pick up a little dessert. Did I say little? I bought a dozen doughnuts and a large chocolate cheesecake. I figured I’d test her willpower. 

We went over to her house &#8211; the whole way over she kept prodding me about what was in the sack. I told her just to relax and let it be a surprise. 

“Whatever it is, it sure smells good” she said. 

There was a good movie on TV, so we settled down on the couch to watch it. 

“When are we having dessert…and what is it”, she asked. “It smells so good that I’m starting to drool”. 

“Well, if you insist, I guess I’ll go and get some” I said playing dumb. “Do you want me to go to the Dairy Queen, the ice cream parlor, or the grocery store”? 

“I’ll take whatever’s in that bag….you know that smell is really driving me insane” she said. 

“OK, sit back and relax, I’ll bring you a snack” I said as I got up.

I brought the doughnuts in, along with a couple of glasses of milk &#8211; well, mine was milk, her’s was half & half. I opened the box and said 

“I wasn’t sure what kind you liked, so I bought several types”. 

“Several! Good heavens, there’s 13 of my favorite doughnuts in that box” she exclaimed. 

“What are your favorites, Lynn”. 

“Round ones” she laughed. She ate 4 doughnuts almost immediately, washing each down with the half & half. 

“I didn’t realize I was so full from dinner. I don’t think I can eat another bite”, she said, almost gasping for breath. 

“Just look at this thing” she said as she unbuttoned the bottom of her shirt and pulled the elastic waistband down over her protuberant belly, “Isn’t this just disgusting”. 

“No way, Lynn, that is a beautiful belly” I said as I stared in amazement. 

“Do you think maybe you could rub it for me. I might be able to eat another doughnut or two later if I can get everything to settle a bit” she asked with a smile.

“Are you sure you want me to do that”, I said nervously. 

“Well heavens yes. We’re both adults, and besides, it’s not like were having sex or anything like that” she answered. 

That’s what she thought - or was she testing me? Sitting beside me was the most voluptuous woman that I had ever met. Exposed was a bulging belly and abdomen that was simply awesome. I felt my manlihood stir. I placed my hand gently on her tummy, amazed as to how hard and soft it was all at once. 

“Good grief, you are muscular” I said. 

“Yeah, right”, she replied, “What you are feeling is a totally overstuffed stomach, my man, that’s pure food that will likely end up with the rest of the blubber there”. 

I began to tenderly massage her belly. “Ooooooh, that feels so good, but it is so full that it hurts” she said. 

After about 15 minute of rubbing, Lynn asked for a doughnut. I obliged her by picking a big chocolate covered cream-filled one. She licked it for a moment, flicked the cream from the end of the fill hole, then devoured it….followed by 3 others. I couldn’t believe her. Where was she putting all of this food? 

I rubbed her belly some more, then began kneading her fat gently like it was bread dough, from her lower abdomen, around her fleshy hips, over her love handles, and on up to the roll beneath her breasts. She was getting very turned on, as was I. My hand brushed against one of her large, soft breasts; she immediately thrust them into my hands. We kissed long and hard.

Lynn stood up and took off her shirt, and rolled the stretch pants down over her thighs. When she bent over to take them off, the rolls that formed by gravity were breathtaking. She stood up and smiled “well, here it is, one big fat ugly body. I won’t be upset if you find it gross”. 

“Gross? Good Lord girl, before me stands the sexiest body - the sexiest woman that I have ever seen”. 

“Yea, you’re just saying that” she said. “No, I am VERY serious Lynn, you are gorgeous”, I said as I tenderly brushed my fingertips across her bulging abdomen.

“Do you have any ideal how much I weighed this morning? It really blew my mind when I stepped on the scales.” Lynn asked. “Oh, I’m bad about weight guessing, geeze, maybe 200 pounds at the very most” I stammered. 

“HA, you’re way low mister. I weighed 252 pounds. That is terrible”. 

“No Lynn, that is wonderful, you look incredibly good, sooo sexy, so beautiful.” We embraced and kissed. 

“Please don’t ever loose one ounce of that sexy body Lynn”. 

“Fat chance that would ever happen in the near future” she replied.

Business trips kept us apart for a couple of days. Finally I arrived back late one evening. I got on-line after I talked to Lynn on the phone. I went to the weightgain chat room and found GrowingRN. We exchanged stories about our love lives. Mine was good, her’s was great. She was definitely in love. She told me that she had really fallen for a guy and that she may be spending less time on-line. I was bummed, but everyone has a life. 

We began our feeding/encouragement session. She said she had a few doughnuts there, so she left and came back to the keyboard in a few minutes with the doughnuts and a glass of milk. My boyfriend bought these for me. I don’t think he’ll be too upset if I eat them before they get stale”. 

“Shoot no, from what you tell me, I think he’d love it”. She ate all of the doughnuts and said she was still hungry. 

I asked her if she had anything else there to eat. She said that there was an unopened box in the fridge. 

“Well go check it out” I typed. 

She came back and said that is was an entire chocolate cheesecake. A light finally dawned in my head, but I held my peace. She cut a huge slab of it, then another. Soon she was ready to explode. She said she could use a belly rub. 

All I typed was “Lynn, I’ll be over in a minute”.


----------



## Subtlefeeder (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my first attempt at posting a story. Hope you like it. Be gentle now 

*OK - gentle comments: Absolutely great - especially for a first time effort. This was a story that held interest to the end, and that's what everywriter wants.

Oh sure, I polished a few transitions and used the spell checker. There were, however, a few errors no spell-checker can catch: "transgresson" (breaking a rule) when you meant digression (going off on a side-topic) and "image" for "imagine." Trivial errors - easy to edit, and that's part of why I'm here.

One of your strongest points (appreciated because its not one of mine) your ability to paint an excellent and detailed word picture. I sincerely hope we'll be seeing more from you - and welcome aboard!

----- Observer*


----------



## FreneticFangs (Sep 28, 2006)

Very cute ending 
I mean... very expected, but still cute.


----------



## moncietron (Oct 7, 2006)

You know, there seems to be a lot of writers who think they had a big story, but think about how bad you'd have been if there was a script to write. I enjoy writing screenplays, but some aren't really my strong point. Not only that, but I can't stand to watch a big woman eat. Somehow, I find it impolite to watch a woman that size eat. It's just me, I know.


----------



## Milkdud (Oct 8, 2006)

It would have been less expected that Lynn and GrowingRN were the same person if you broke it up some. Or even had a conflict in the main character over the two.

But it was a good story! Very refreshing.


----------



## mikael (Oct 9, 2006)

this was one of those stories in which I could just lose myself in the protagonist. And that's what I like in a story. Colorful detail, so much that I can feel a part of the story.

I hope to see more from you, Subtle


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 9, 2006)

I really liked it! Keep on!

Best regs,

SBL


----------

